# Yangshen Taiji Palm 1



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 25, 2016)

This health form was created by Professor Zhang Guangde of Beijing Sport University. Palm 1 is supposed to be good for heart and lungs. Apparently it is a part of quite a large program of Qigong exercises.


----------

